# JBL Synthesis SDP 40 HD



## n1co_ws (Aug 10, 2009)

hi... i want ask about JBL Synthesis SDP40HD. my friend use it for his home theater. the SDP is heat and mute led indicator is on... what is happend??? please help me to answer my friend question... thx.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Sounds like he ran it hot and it tripped the protection circuit. Unplug it, let it cool down and try again. If it don't work, it may need to see the doctor.


----------

